# How to capture desktop audio on Mac?



## KatanaSFB3000 (Sep 11, 2021)

The obs does not capture the output audio source. 
MacOS Monterey. OBS 27.1 RC2. 
Log: https://obsproject.com/logs/Ap4MA90jB59y8c9O


----------



## GaryM (Sep 12, 2021)

I have the same issue....


----------



## GaryM (Sep 12, 2021)

GaryM said:


> I have the same issue....


I found this...  
Apple has disabled the sound recording from Mac system. Luckily there are third-party tools or programs can help us with desktop audio or system sound recording on Mac, notably the SoundFlower and Loopback.

My MAC would not allow SoundFlower to be installed.


----------



## KatanaSFB3000 (Sep 12, 2021)

GaryM said:


> I found this...
> Apple has disabled the sound recording from Mac system. Luckily there are third-party tools or programs can help us with desktop audio or system sound recording on Mac, notably the SoundFlower and Loopback.
> 
> My MAC would not allow SoundFlower to be installed.


Thanks for the answer. Can you tell me where I can learn more about why Apple disabled this feature?


----------



## kreepy (Sep 12, 2021)

Blackhole works and free: https://existential.audio/blackhole/ 
there are youtube contents to show how to install and run it.


----------



## KatanaSFB3000 (Sep 13, 2021)

kreepy said:


> Blackhole works and free: https://existential.audio/blackhole/
> there are youtube contents to show how to install and run it.


This application does not allow you to monitor the output audio through the MacBook speakers if you select this application in the audio output source. And I also need the sound to go to the broadcast, and so that I can listen to audio through the MacBook speakers.


----------



## modtitan (Sep 13, 2021)

Depending on what version of macOS you're running you may need to go into System Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy and make sure OBS is selected for microphone access (as well as camera and screen recording).


----------



## KatanaSFB3000 (Sep 13, 2021)

modtitan said:


> Depending on what version of macOS you're running you may need to go into System Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy and make sure OBS is selected for microphone access (as well as camera and screen recording).
> View attachment 75107


My MacBook runs on MacOS Monterey. And all the necessary permissions for the OBS have been granted.


----------



## kreepy (Sep 14, 2021)

KatanaSFB3000 said:


> This application does not allow you to monitor the output audio through the MacBook speakers if you select this application in the audio output source. And I also need the sound to go to the broadcast, and so that I can listen to audio through the MacBook speakers.



i believe you want to include audio from Mac player, or browser to broadcast?  I have multi output as source. The order of checking boxes matter though.


----------



## denumerable (Sep 15, 2021)

kreepy said:


> Blackhole works and free: https://existential.audio/blackhole/
> there are youtube contents to show how to install and run it.



Thanks! This is working great for me!


----------



## Harold (Sep 15, 2021)

How to capture desktop audio on Mac
					

Desktop audio on Mac currently requires a second program to help OBS capture it, since macOS does not provide a way to capture audio built-in. You can accomplish this with a program called iShowU.




					obsproject.com


----------



## CattoRayTube (Mar 19, 2022)

Just throwing another option in the ring - in macOS, VB-Cable or another similar program as your audio output. Capture VB-Cable/equivalent in OBS. If you need to hear what's coming in, monitor that input to an audio device which isn't VB-Audio (your speakers, headphones, etc)

This won't work for everyone, but for a basic setup it's a quick and easy workaround.


----------



## Village Hiker (Apr 24, 2022)

Audio Hijack by Rogue Amoeba captures system audio. Audio Hijack is a commercial product—that is not free. Now and then Rogue Amoeba also charges for a major upgrade. Rogue Amoeba does really useful software. BTW, I also use TeX and LaTeX in my business and write an intro doc for MacTeX, so know the value of open source-ish projects.


----------



## sgvn (Aug 4, 2022)

I am writing that in case it may help someone who still struggling even after using the blackhole/soundflower solution etc. 
I was also getting crazy with this issue, tried Soundflower, blackhole and every tutorial or forum tip I could find and it never worked. It finally worked when I decided to stop trying to use the solution of the multi-output device. What I simply did is open OBS, go to Settings, Audio, select Default for Desktop Audio, select the device I need for Mic/Auxiliary Audio, apply settings, and close. Then go to the Audio Mixer, click on the gray wheel in Desktop Audio, click on Advanced Audio Properties, and for the Mic/Aux, select Monitor Only in the Audio Monitoring tab. Everything worked. I am on MacOS Big Sur 11.5.2.


----------

